# emerge -Dup world

## guije

Hallo ,

so siehts bei mir mit einem emerge -Dup world aus:

```
# emerge -Dup world 

 * Last emerge --sync was Mon Nov 15 18:40:01 2010.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-db/mysql:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.1.51', 'merge') conflicts with

    <dev-db/mysql-5.1[embedded,-minimal] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-2.3.1-r2', 'nomerge')

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

virtual/mysql:0

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Hintergrund: Ich möchte einen Kernel Upgrade durchführen.

----------

## Knieper

 *guije wrote:*   

> so siehts bei mir mit einem emerge -Dup world aus

 

Schön.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -Dup world 
> 
> ...

 

Auf die Idee den Portage-Tree mal zu aktualisieren, bist Du die letzten paar Monate nicht gekommen? Im Ebuild vom Amarok-Bloat steht inzwischen ">=virtual/mysql-5.1".

 *Quote:*   

> Hintergrund: Ich möchte einen Kernel Upgrade durchführen.

 

Und deshalb baust Du world neu? Einfach nochmal das Handbuch fragen, wenn die Grundlagen schon weg sind.

----------

## Christian99

naja, es soll ja world nicht neu gebaut werden, sondern nur geupdatet werden.

Ansonsten, wie kieper sagt, erst mal syncen, dann updaten. Meiner Erfahrung nach werden da aber noch ein paar probleme auftauchen, wenn du schon so lange nicht mehr geupdatet hast. Es schadet keineswegs, das öfter zu machen und nicht nur wenn du den kernel neu baust.

----------

